# Post your "Trail Signs" here



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Signs Up here...

It's says "Thorny", we don't have a "Horny" trail... LOL


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

What set up for the router did you use?

Thinking of vertically oriented signage so vandals can't grab hold so easily. Nice job. Y the way!


----------



## Summit Ridge Guy (Aug 16, 2010)

I have shifted to vertical signs to make it harder for the nemesis sign collectors....


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

The vertical signs on our trails have held up so far. So have the ones 25ft off the ground, but those ones are tougher to see.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Not "mine" but a couple cool ones...


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Not mine either, but love the use of natural cedar from the site


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Not my sign but have always enjoyed seeing it at the top of burro pass to start TWE. This one is from July '10.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Not mine but one of my favorites


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

*more pics of signs that aren't mine but...*

...I was so stoked the first time i saw these signs i had to take photos of them. They physically mark the trails and imo mark a significant point in trail building/mountain biking history.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

These are signs that we did in 2010. They're aluminum, and in the ground on 2" U-channel galvanized posts.


----------



## matbar20 (Jan 30, 2012)

*My Trail's Sign - Swine Flu Fernie, BC,*

Doug has made some great signs for our local Mountain Bike Trails. He is a member of the bike club, and an up and coming artist! When i was finished building my trail, Swine Flu, I had an image of a sign that had a picture of a sweaty, feverish, shaking pig with a thermometer stuck up its ass! This is the sign he made for me. I love it!


BikeFAT.com | For Mountain Bike Riders, Trail Builders, and Techs.


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## bpressnall (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry I don't have a picture, but the old signs in the Yosemite back country are rusty steel plate with letters stenciled with a cutting torch. They blend in with the landscape and last as long as the trails. But that Burro Pass trail sign is right up there!


----------



## mealsonwheels (Mar 6, 2004)

We stenciled the name onto some granite we found near this trail.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Laser etched in cedar, color paint where required, then numerous coat of clear varnish.

We also offer rotor signs, metal signs, various plastic support and the rest of the usual trail signage you might need, but many XC trail network prefer the look&feel of cedar around here.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

clockwork said:


> Not mine but one of my favorites


I rode that one and rode "your sister" too - all in the same morning.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Sac29 (Jul 21, 2008)

...


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Put this one up in the spring, I'm pretty stoked on how it turned out!


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

sick4surf said:


> What set up for the router did you use?
> 
> Thinking of vertically oriented signage so vandals can't grab hold so easily. Nice job. Y the way!


 Sorry for the long time to reply...

...the park had a sign making setup in the maintenance building. it is a router tracer with letter templates, jig them up the way you want them insert the plain board and route away, pain is setting up to do lots of different names though.

Then myself and trail riders volunteered to paint them in the colors the park manage suggested.


----------



## Wyo Mountain Goat (Oct 19, 2006)

*Advanced option from Middle Kingdom, Curt Gowdy State Park*

Significant pucker factor ...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

thickfog said:


>


That looks like a one-way trail.


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

Not sure if this sign has been posted yet, but it is very common to see it at numerous intersections on the Bend, Oregon trail system.


----------



## Woodcore (Jul 30, 2009)

Miller Time Trail


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

NEPMTBA said:


> Signs Up here...
> 
> It's says "Thorny", we don't have a "Horny" trail... LOL


did you use screws or nails holding them in place? very nice look as well


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

NEPMTBA said:


> Signs Up here...
> 
> It's says "Thorny", we don't have a "Horny" trail... LOL


It says "Hornby Island". Take a bunch of 10 to 15 year olds there and...


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

New trail, new signs. We'll see how long they last.


----------



## TORQUE-29er (Nov 26, 2008)

A [email protected] state park,Pa.


----------



## TORQUE-29er (Nov 26, 2008)

Graham hills county park,NY.:thumbsup:








*note* This signs intent wasn't to offend anyone but to bring awareness not to "dumb" down the trails.:nono::madman:


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

That's awesome! Can you post that somewhere as a PDF? I need to print about 20 copies of it....


----------



## Tread Lightly! (Oct 19, 2011)

ghglenn said:


> New trail, new signs. We'll see how long they last.


Just out of curiosity... Since we had a MASSIVE debate unfold on our Facebook page about this type of language... "All Purpose" and "Motorized prohibited"... 

Here is the sign we found and shared.










And the debate: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5444678341.120916.132552773341&type=3&theater

To boil it down, a number of folks were upset (very) about the promotion of a "shared" trail, yet mountain bikes and dirt bikes were the only restrictions. Consensus was basically that in order for it to truly be shared... Equestrian and foot traffic would also have to give up some time.



TORQUE-29er said:


> Graham hills county park,NY.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely awesome sign. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

The timeshare that they have laid out is bunk. I agree with those that feel all users should have equal time on that trail. If it is designed to be used by all, equal time is the only way to do it. 

In our case, our trail is single-track within a park, and into private property. It is within town, thus it was constructed to be non-motorized use only. 
Anyone can nitpick the wording on a sign, but the message is pretty clear. All of our signage is standard for the area and has to be, for legal reasons.


----------



## Tread Lightly! (Oct 19, 2011)

Absolutely fair. Thank you for the explanation. 

Like I said... Just wondering.


----------



## FullyTorque (Jun 13, 2012)

*Misery Loop*

You can't say you weren't warned...


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Moab has some of the best user orientation signs than any other mountain biking destination I have had the opportunity to ride at. This sign is in a new riding area called Klondike Bluffs north of town.

Note that the slickrock trails are arked with paint to help users to navigate, the orange and blue strips show the trail segment is shared by two trails: Baby Steps-S and EKG,


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oleta River State Park, Miami, FL


----------



## lml427 (May 13, 2008)

New trail being built and this sign just showed up.


----------



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

*when you get*

Please ride carefully and check your spelling


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice stuff guys


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

here's two I just recently made for trails I just finished. I used a burning tool for the lettering on some wood that was lying around the local wood boat building shed. It felt good to finally nail them up :thumbsup:


----------

